# Manual Transmission Rebuild Kits



## Acenj1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Does anyone know how to locate or who makes a manual transmission rebuild kits for a 5 Speed Manual : RS5F32V for a 1997 200SX SER 2.0 L Engine ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can try this web site; even though they don't list any kits for an RS5F32V, they might know of a vendor who does carry the kits:
Nissan Manual Transmission Repair Parts & Rebuild Kits Online


----------

